# My first time



## Seth0941 (Mar 26, 2015)

Okay, so I just got a "blank" off of the "bay" to practice making handles on. It was cheap and kinda cool looking (to me anyway) and I will probably give it away when I am done. I also ordered some scales too (see photos below). Anyone have any advice? I am going to use the push together style rivets (mostly because I have about 20 sets sitting here).


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 26, 2015)

This looks great Seth. What are you using for glue on the scales ?


----------



## Seth0941 (Mar 26, 2015)

Mrmnms said:


> This looks great Seth. What are you using for glue on the scales ?



Still looking, have any ideas?


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 26, 2015)

I've had good luck with Devcon Epoxy. There lots of epoxy options and guys here with much more experience. I would suggest make sure the scales and tang are really flat, and score them or rough them some to help them hold. Looking forward to seeing how this comes out.


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 28, 2015)

:goodpost: lus1: :cool2:


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm following with great interest. I've been wanting to do my own handles for quite some time, just can't get post the "fear" of f-ing up one of my knives. 
So please post as many pics during the process as you like!


----------



## Geo87 (Mar 28, 2015)

Devcon epoxy works fine make sure it is the 30 minute stuff. I've found pins as apposed to rivets easier to work with but mabie that's just me. Make sure you flatten those scales. Also prep all surfaces to be glued by coarse sanding then cleaning with methylated spirits & drying. 
Theory has a good video on western rehandles here : https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zMaGJl4YPOQ

The most challenging part for me is polishing out the scratches you will inevitably put on the tang. Be patient and work your way through the grits of sandpaper. 

What tools do you have , what do you intent to finish the wood with?


----------



## Geo87 (Mar 28, 2015)

One more thing... Some blanks come without edges or heat treatment. Just thought I'd check yours is heat treated before you go whacking a handle on there!


----------



## Seth0941 (Mar 28, 2015)

I just bought that Harbor freight 1X30 bench top belt sander and I also have a worksharp knife sharpener. Aside from that I will be trying to figure it out as I go. I have not given any thought to the finish yet (I am not that optimistic) The blade is 440SS and is guaranteed to have HRC of 57-58. I know it is a little soft but I don't have a forge or any metal working tools for that matter. The blank also has a mild edge on it (cut my hand pulling it out the the package) I was not expecting that. My total cost for the blade and scales so far is $32 so if I totally "F" things up it is no big loss. I have been eying some mosaic pins, I may just order them and give that a try. I will post updates as I go.


----------



## Seth0941 (Mar 30, 2015)

So last-night I ordered some mosaic pins and new scales just in case I don't like the laminated ones. Now I just need to get the glue. If this turns out okay, I will be doing a few more and then step up to building a knife from stock. 

When installing the pins do you drill the hole one size smaller or the actual size of the pin?


----------



## ramenlegend (Mar 30, 2015)

Drill them the exact size, they will be plenty snug. Sometimes so snug that it cracks the wood and you scream f**k as loud as you can. That just happens "sometimes" when you sloppily rush things.


----------



## Geo87 (Mar 30, 2015)

Yup drill exact size. Also to strengthen the bond you should file a few small grooves in each pin so they hold more glue


----------



## Seth0941 (Apr 3, 2015)

So I got my pin and one set of the scales in. I think the scales are to thin, they are 1/4" x 2" x 6" and the second set I ordered are 5.5" x 1.9" x 3/8" so I think they will work better. I can use the first set if I use a spacer of some kind (what would be good for this?). In the photo below you can see where I traced the knife handle onto one side of the scale. The pin is 3/16 x 5 3/4" so I have more than enough to work with. I plan on starting work on it this weekend.


----------



## Seth0941 (Apr 3, 2015)

Just checked my mail and the new scales are in! I like these much more! This is going to be the set I go with. They are Bocote.


----------

